# Ripping GameBoy Color midi's



## Roman Noodles (Aug 5, 2014)

Is this at all possible? And I check all over the internet for the midis I want.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2014)

Possible? Sure.
As easy as you might have done for the DS? No, probably not even as easy as the GBA.

The "game format" for the GB/GBC audio/music rips is usually considered GBS (one standard for it http://www.retrogames.com/music/gbsspec.txt ) -- actual midi is seldom used in game music ripping circles if you want it for playback purposes. I have not looked around to see if there are any successor formats for a while though -- this last year or two various people have tried to make new formats, most of the time it ends up being a prime example of http://xkcd.com/927/ but there can be something to it in a lot of cases.

A popular database would seem to claim to have some 1560 examples of GBS files. There is a program called gbgbs but any games it supports will probably already be in that database.

Ripping itself varies, as old as it is the GB/GBC saw quite a bit more custom work (not to mention it has audio hardware in the classical fashion with actual hardware doing actual things rather than the software heavy things you saw on the GBA and DS -- http://problemkaputt.de/pandocs.htm#soundcontroller ). To this end audio ripping in the GB/GBC world is actually something of a skill and you are not going to find many automated tools to help you, give or take that gbgbs program and things like it that should already have all the viable rips they can make already out there.


----------



## Roman Noodles (Aug 5, 2014)

Okay then can you do it for me? The song is Dark Mind from Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 6, 2014)

There was a GBS file for Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon in the collection I see. If the youtube video I saw of the track is accurate (and assuming this player is then there is good reason to get that rather than rip the youtube track) then it is track 30 within it.


----------



## Siras (Aug 6, 2014)

I accidentially ran across this today when looking for GameBoy backlights. http://store.kitsch-bent.com/product/usb-boy Doesnt seem like its compatible with GBC but they have a lot of other hardware sound mods for GB/GBC.


----------

